# *UPDATED* The Birth and eventful time after of MOLLIE xx



## babezone

Hey Guys (update at bottom)

So My Baby girl is finally here was via planned c section

incase you dont know i had a very traumatic birth with my son archie which ended with an episiotomy and 3rd degree tear with forceps. to this day it still hasnt healed. So this time i went for a c section hoping to have a much better expirience.

10/03/10
up at 4am goly it was early but had to be in for 7..not that i manged to sleep more then an hour any way lol.
once we were all ready dropped archie to my mums and taxid to the hospital to say i was nervous was an understatement lol.

HOSPITAL
got to hospital and showed to a room abit like a small waiting room were 2 other couples got sent to aswell. i was told i was second on the list and wud probly be around 10.30am....i was so excited and nervous. a midwife then showed us to a room and i was given my sexy gown lol. and was told to put it on for half 9 thn she did all the usual checks eeek....half 9 came. gown was on aswell as slippers n gressin gwn lol wasnt showing my bum for no 1 lol.
n before i new it we was being shown to the thetre room were i met every1. was thn popped up on the bed stew was allowed in for the spinal which i was glad of as i thought he may not of bn. the spinal was a weird expirience lol.

THEATRE
They onbioiusly had to put a canular in and omg my veins are awfull they finally got a vein 4 attempts later the lady forgot she had jus tryed to get it in my hand n put a blood pressure pump on me needless to say my hand started to pour with blood amazing how much can come out of a tiny hole lol.
thy then found the spot on my back did a bit of local ansethtic which i think was probly the most stingy bit but nothing compared to the stab holes to find a vein lol. Then inserted cupple more needles n was done i was shocked n expecting a massive pain n was like wow its done.

THE SECTION
i didnt feel a thing except wat felt like thm squishuing my ribs abit. the spinal did however make me very sick trying to vomit without feeling ur belly muscles is hard haha. thn herd a lil cry and asked if she was still a girl lol to which thy sed yes. aww i felt so happy n was all so sureal. She weighed 6lb 6oz and was sooo dinky.was mad how quik it happnd. thy thn dressed n wrapped her n gave her to stewie n we just stared at her the whole time thy stitched me which seemed to fly by.

Was thn taken to the afterward got very sick which was awfull n cudnt stop vommiting. thn after it settled got taken to delivery ward. sickness started AGAIN was sick loads more times lol. id had sickness from the spinal with archie so kinda thougt i would this time too. few hours later i was feeling much better.

AFTER!!
well i came home 2days later which probly was a little to early but hey ho lol. so that was friday. was still in alot of pain walking etc etc but tryed t get on with it, midwife to the stich out the monday then the TUESDAY omg i felt awfull i was freezing running a high temp shivering like anything thn tuesday night started getting excrucuating sharp pain in my lower abdo put up wit it thru night. wed afternon was feelin alot worse. my sis came round and called me doctor as evn my bleeding had got very heavy. well the doctor called for an ambulance as i needed the hospital he sed i was still al over the place doubling in pain. ambulance came and so did the gas and air lol!!. i thought i was having another baby with these pains. gas and air helped a little

HOSPITAL
obviously got admitted had high bp pulse was 130 n temp was 38.5 so thy needed to keep me in and giv me pain killers and ivs this was on the wed i was in till MONDAY maan it was so hard having a newborn baby that wasnt with u. i missed my lil archie poos loads too it sucked ass. but i had gotten a bad infection more on the inside so needed 5 days of I.v antibitotics. so 

finally got let home monday tea time still bit sore but each day is getting better. am loving my new baby girl and archie is great with her. shes an angel n jus sleeps sleeps sleeps lol. 

So Although i had abit of a traumatic time after i wouuld gladly do it all again. 
lol least i can say i tryed both ways and they were both crap haha.
hers a cupple of pics for u guys xx
Thanks if u manged to read it all lol

Mollie Merci - Rose Smith 6lb6oz 10/03/10 10.55am

https://i266.photobucket.com/albums/ii251/babezone2005/born.jpg 
https://i266.photobucket.com/albums/ii251/babezone2005/untitled.jpg
https://i266.photobucket.com/albums/ii251/babezone2005/DSC02070.jpg https://i266.photobucket.com/albums/ii251/babezone2005/DSC02108.jpg
https://i266.photobucket.com/albums/ii251/babezone2005/DSC02085.jpg

Well i managed to stay out of hospital for all of 13days then on i started getting very bad joint pains on sunday of last week...it got to the point where i literally couldnt move i cudnt lift my arms walk or anything. my wrists were turning outwards as was my knees. so i had to go up the hospital. and well ive been in since!....nearly a week now. i have something which apparently is called reactive arthritus. its very very painfull and is something thats bought on by the infetion i had...basically my body thinks there is still an infection to fight and is thinking my joints are the infection so my antibodies are attacking them...on my painfull days its very hard to even lift my arm so al i can do is literally jus sit there. its awfull...but im high as a kite on 10-13 pills every 8hrs. havin some physio therapy and hydrotherapy on monday.....its very sad as since having mollie ive spent more of her life away from her in hozzy then i have seeing her and being her mummy im soo gutted...everytime i get 95% better i go 100% down again. i jus wana be her mummy at home. and am so scared she probly dnt even no who her mum is...its ruining my bonding time so much!! humpfhh ....jus thought id update. i mean it cud only happen to me!! as if its fair getting an infection let alone an after infection!! grrrr xxxx


----------



## Jetters

babezone said:


> lol least i can say i tryed both ways and they were both crap haha.

:rofl: :rofl: 

congrats, she is gorgeous!! so sorry you were so sick and then got an infection, :hugs: Archie looks so pleased with her!!


----------



## xXhayleyXx

Awwwww massive congartulations hunny xxxx


----------



## bambikate

congratulations honey she's lovely!!! So sorry you had a rubbish time x x


----------



## Spiderspinz

Aww congratulations the last picture is just too cute!


----------



## Armywife

Congratulations! What gorgeous pics! Mollie is just gorgeous! So is Archie in fact! Glad you're all safe and well now and a big congratulations once again xxx


----------



## Jemma_x

Congrats hun, shes gorgeous x


----------



## x-li-x

Congrats Hun, she is so gorgeous, lovely pics xx


----------



## amazed

Congrats hun x


----------



## Heidi

So adorable!!! Congrats! 
Which hospital did you have her at? x


----------



## Mervs Mum

Congrats hun. Glad you're finally home. I wondered what had gone on :hugs:


----------



## lottie7

That is the most gorgeous picture of your two children together, just beautiful. Congratulations.

xx


----------



## Pinkgirl

she is gorgeous hun
Congrats xx


----------



## Dizzy321

Congratulations, she is adorable! and so is the proud big bro :D x


----------



## clairebear

congrats hunni she is gorgeous!


----------



## Jem

Congratulations!!!!! Sorry you had a bad time afterwards though x


----------



## KiansMummy

awww congrats shes beautiful and archie looks like a proud big brother x


----------



## babezone

Heidi said:


> So adorable!!! Congrats!
> Which hospital did you have her at? x

had her at queen alexander hospital in portsmouth hun xxx


----------



## babezone

gaaaaah i jus wana go home!!


----------



## Dizzy321

oh my gosh hunny you are going through the mill :( wish u a speedy recovery so u can be back at home with mollie xxxxx :hugs: xx


----------



## Tink1o5

Omg Hun. I am so sorry. I cant believe you are having to go through all this. I can only imagine how hard it must be. Im wishing you a speedy recovery and DONT get ill again :) . sending you lots of Get Well Soon :dust: :hugs:

By the way she is gorgeous and your son is very handsome :)


----------



## bluebell

Congrats on the arrival of Molly, she's gorgeous :cloud9:

Sorry to hear you're having such a tough time of it though and really hope you get better soon!!

xx


----------



## twinklestar

congrats on her arrival 

so sorry u r having such a bad time i hope u get better very very soon x x


----------



## Armywife

Oh no! I really hope you are feeling better soon xxxxx


----------



## popp

she is sooo cute i really hope your ok


----------



## E&L's mummy

have just read this hun and totally sympathise. i spent more of DD1's first 6 mths in hospital than at home with pancreatitis. it does get better and we are sooo close now you wouldnt believe. and little Mollie wont remember any of it, i promise. DD1 doesnt. 

keep your chin up hun and hope you get better soon. but if you want to chat to someone who knows how much of a void there is in you heart and how your body aches for your little girl while you are away from her, feel free to PM me anytime xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jenniferannex

congratulations hun, shes gorgeous :flower: x


----------



## Dizzy321

Hope your doing OK hun :hugs:


----------



## dizzy65

congrats she is beautiful


----------



## Blob

Congrats on your beautiful little girl and :hugs: that you're having such an awful time!!


----------

